# Baby Bug Ball Brawl



## Zhorken

[size=+2]*Baby Bug Ball Brawl*[/size]​


> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 15% (round one); none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*.  Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings.  You have one week to send in commands; after that, you won't get DQ'd, but your bug won't do anything for a round.
> Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> Everyone who participates gets to fully evolve afterwards
> This doesn't take up a battle slot and won't count towards win/loss records


Here we go!!  Note that I added a 15% damage cap just for the first round.  I also gave every bug without an item an Oran Berry.


*Eifie's active squad*
 *Vermiculate Monsoon* the male Scatterbug <Shield Dust> @ Choice Band

*blazheirio889's active squad*
 *BEES* the female Combee <Honey Gather> @ Oran Berry

*I liek Squirtles's active squad*
 *Deedle Deedle Whoop* the male Kricketot <Shed Skin> @ Oran Berry

*Totodile's active squad*
 *Garchomp* the female Weedle <Shield Dust> @ Black Sludge

*Noctowl's active squad*
 *Olaf* the male Scatterbug <Compound Eyes> @ Oran Berry

*Dar's active squad*
 *Envy* the male Weedle <Shield Dust> @ Eviolite

*RespectTheBlade's active squad*
 *Aldrin* the female Combee <Honey Gather> @ Oran Berry

*allitersonance's active squad*
 *antialiasis* the female Caterpie <Shield Dust> @ Lucky Egg

*Grass King's active squad*
 *Lepidoptera* the female Scatterbug <Compound Eyes> @ Metronome

*Arylett Charnoa's active squad*
 *Kukai* the male Wurmple <Shield Dust> @ Oran Berry

*Keldeo's active squad*
 *Micah* the male Scatterbug <Shield Dust> @ Life Orb

*Lilypad's active squad*
 *Bumblethree* the female Combee <Honey Gather> @ Oran Berry

*Coloursfall's active squad*
 *Swallowtail* the female Wurmple <Shield Dust> @ Oran Berry

*Gevaisa's active squad*
 *Heather* the female Scatterbug <Compound Eyes> @ Oran Berry

*Zora of Termina's active squad*
 *Wormy* the male Weedle <Shield Dust> @ Oran Berry

*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*
 *Scatterbug* the male Scatterbug <Compound Eyes> @ Oran Berry

*Sangfroidish's active squad*
 *COVERED IN BEES* the female Combee <Honey Gather> @ Oran Berry


----------



## Eifie

RAH RAH GO VM! FIGHT! FIGHT! _FIGHT_!


----------



## nastypass

that's the _big_ baby bug brawl to you

(hello, i'm guest reffing for this. if zhorken is busy or overwhelmed i'll post here to let y'all know who still needs to command)


----------



## M&F

Not one of you entered a male Combee. My disappointment is _stark_.


----------



## Meowth

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Not one of you entered a male Combee. My disappointment is _stark_.


You say that like the whole reason we're all here isn't just for a free evolution. :P


----------



## Zhorken

More importantly, NOBODY ENTERED A BURMY. >:(


----------



## Eifie

I was actually really upset at the lack of male Combee :'(



Sangfroidish said:


> You say that like the whole reason we're all here isn't just for a free evolution. :P


h-hey...


----------



## nastypass

I would buy and enter a male Combee if I can have a male Vespiquen as a result... :3c (it'd mean I wouldn't be able to ref, though)


----------



## Zhorken

The Database does theoretically support male Vespiquen!  The way the schema's set up makes it Literally Impossible to have the wrong ability, but illegal genders would work fine.


----------



## Herbe

So do we PM commands to both Zhorken and Meursault since either one of them could be reffing?


----------



## Zhorken

Just me; I'll pass them all on to Meursault if need be.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm not in this, but I'm here to inform you guys that for the ASB leaderboard, this one will be scored differently.

1st place: 3 points
2nd-6th place: 2 points
7th-11th place: 1 point
12th-16th place: 0 points
17th place: -1 point


----------



## Eifie

Hello everyone! This still exists! Since Zhorken is only going to be around on weekends, I'm going to find another ref for this (if anyone seeing this would like to volunteer, let me know! even if I find one, it might be best to have multiple people work together to split the workload) and see if we can get this back on track.

*blazheirio889*, *allitersonance*, and *Zekrom_B0lt* are eliminated since they've been banned. In addition, I'm going to be eliminating the following players, who have either left or not been around for a while, in the interest of making things... "manageable": *Noctowl*, *Dar*, *Arylett Charnoa*, *Coloursfall*, *Gevaisa*, and *Zora of Termina*. If any of you _are_ still around, say something before the DQ period for the next round expires and we can work you back in. (The round description will likely not be updated.)

Pokémon that have targeted a bug belonging to one of the eliminated players will have their target randomized, to a bug of the same species if applicable. The randomized target will remain the same for that Pokémon for that round: that is, if someone targeted blazhy's BEES, their target might randomly be changed to Lilycolo's Bumblethree for all of the times they targeted BEES; but someone else who targeted BEES could have that target changed to RespectTheBlade's Aldrin instead.

edit: Okay, so we have no Caterpie or Wurmple remaining. Anything targeting antialiasis will now be targeting Deedle Deedle Whoop instead (sorry ILS), and as for the three Wurmple, those targets will be randomized among every species participating.


----------



## Eifie

All right, so we've got Superbird and The Omskivar on board to ref. Participants, you don't need to do anything; we'll handle all the logistics of the refs changing and see if we can't get a round in before summer ends!


----------



## Zhorken

What?  No, I'm like 75% done the first round!

*EDIT:* Ehhhh on second thought I'm okay with having this off my hands

Walker was really keen on helping with this way back when it started; ask her first?  I'll gather up everyone's commands so I can send them to whoever.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> What?  No, I'm like 75% done the first round!
> 
> *EDIT:* Ehhhh on second thought I'm okay with having this off my hands
> 
> Walker was really keen on helping with this way back when it started; ask her first?  I'll gather up everyone's commands so I can send them to whoever.


Walker's disappeared also, so yeah, send the stuff to Superbird. Would you also be okay with sending him the stuff you've already done?


----------



## Zhorken

Okay, I sent Superbird the stuff.  Unfortunately I can't figure out where my progress on round one went.  (I'm guessing I had it in the same place as the answers to the last ref quiz which I also could not find for the life of me when I went to post them.)

Also: I can't believe I gave all those bugs Oran Berries in a battle where pretty much everyone's best move is Bug Bite oh my god.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Why not make the berries Bug Bite-proof, then?


----------



## Eifie

No! My Vermiculate Monsoon must feast! _Feast_!


----------



## The Omskivar

The eight Trainers gathered around the ball pit as Superbird and The Omskivar ushered the gymnasium’s populace away from the battlefield.  There was no lengthy travel needed; the Asber League boasted numerous places for its denizens to entertain themselves or guests, and it was a simple matter to secure one for a battle.  Actually, once word had gotten out, a veritable crowd of people had gathered to watch, as each of the participants sent out their Bug Pokemon.  No regard was given for safety—after all, how much damage could be caused by such tiny, adorable creatures?  Three Combee, three Scatterbug, a Weedle and a Kricketot stood or hovered with absentminded expressions.

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Looking around, wide-eyed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Tackle ~ String Shot ~ Tackle

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Clicking his antennae together slowly.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Uproar / Snore @ closest ~ Bide / Uproar / Snore @ closest ~ Bide / Uproar / Snore @ closest

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Twitching her stinger.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Bug Bite @ Swallowtail ~ Bug Bite @ Olaf ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop

RespectTheBlade

Aldrin – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Floating absentmindedly.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* None

Grass King





Lepidoptera – Scatterbug () @ Metronome
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Looking at the colorful balls.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Olaf ~ Bug Bite @ Swallowtail

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Feeling uneasy after seeing Garchomp's stingers.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Burrow down / Bug Bite @ nearest bug / Chill x 3

Lilycolo

Bumblethree – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Wishing it was a _flower_ pit.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Go deep inside the pit ~ Sweet Scent up ~ Swift up with wide range

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Scanning the surface of Lake Plasticballs.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* pick up blue ball ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Kukai

*Round 1*​
At the referees’ whistle, the five landlocked bugs jumped into the pit; Bumblethree also dove headlong into the balls, squirming her way downward through the pastel-colored plastic.  Aldrin hovered slowly out over the edge of the arena, but simply watched everyone else, as COVERED IN BEES dropped to the surface of the sea of balls.  She quickly selected a blue one, nesting her Oran Berry in the groove between her two top heads.

Wrapped around a ball to steady herself, Garchomp the Weedle scanned her immediate location, searching for her Scatterbug.  As Lepidoptera writhed to an upright position, Garchomp spotted her, and sprang, digging her tiny Weedle mandibles into the Scatterdust Pokemon’s midsection.  Micah saw this brutal first attack, and wormed, frightened, into the depths of the ballpit.  Garchomp released her mouthparts and inched quickly back to her ball.  She eyed Lepidoptera, who glared at the Weedle before turning her attention to Deedle Deedle Whoop, who was trying desperately to stand on two legs and still stay atop the balls.  As he finally found an uneasy balance, Deedle let out a sigh, and was immediately bitten in the stomach by Lepidoptera, who gorged herself on the Kricketot’s Oran Berry.

The Kricketot’s legs waved comically in the air until he twisted himself upright and got ready to Deedle Deedle _Whoop some ass_.  He growled at Lepidoptera, and was immediately hit in the head with something light but hard.  He turned to see another Scatterbug—Vermiculate Monsoon—running around in a circle, paying no attention to the battling around him, headbutting plasting balls into a small pile.  COVERED IN BEES let out a small yelp as a yellow ball bounced off of her undermost underbelly.  Agitated, Deedle leaned forward and chirruped his musical antennae as boisterously as he could muster.

The sound waves were almost visible.  Monsoon’s antennae blew backwards, before he cried out as his whole body was sent flying.  He poked his head out of the corner of the pit in which he had landed, blinked a couple of times and scampered back to the task at hand, ignoring Deedle entirely.  Instead, he crawled through his pile, spitting sticky silk on the balls.

Deedle was _FURIOUS_.  His concerto now, ignored as well?  With effort, the Cricket Pokemon brought his thrumming antennae to a grinding halt, focusing all of his energy into standing…very…still.  COVERED IN BEES looked curiously at him, having expected something a little more—_what_ was that smell?  Her three heads sniffed the air, smiling, and then each other, as the odor seemed to cling to her.  Finally, she spotted a small hole in the sea of balls, where the scent seemed to originate.  Taking a mental note, she turned her attention back to Deedle, flying in a corkscrew and barreling into his stomach.  Deedle made no movement at all, and let out only a shallow grunt as COVERED IN BEES bit down with all three of her mouths.

Garchomp lunged again at Lepidoptera, biting her further down her body, then retreating hastily, eyeing the suspiciously uninvolved Aldrin.  Lepidoptera started to edge warily away from the nasty Weedle, crawling instead into a convenient hole.  At the bottom of it, Micah had curled up and taken a short rest, and let out a high-pitched Scatterbuggy whine as Lepidoptera sank her single tooth into his back.

His pile of balls now condensed into more of an egg, tightly packed with adhesive bugmatter, Vermiculate Monsoon climbed atop it and surveyed the battlefield awhile.  He watched as COVERED IN BEES swooped into the hole that seemed to be giving off some kind of Combee signal—then heard a yelp, and watched COVERED IN BEES emerge from the hole clutching an Oran Berry.  From the hole came a cry, and six glowing stars flew in a slightly curved line to strike the thieving Combee.  Looking around, Monsoon saw Aldrin, but was unsure if Aldrin saw her; past him, Garchomp turned on a new target, forcibly stabbing her mandibles into the stone-faced Deedle’s thigh.

Inside the other hole, Lepidoptera attempted her escape, but was bitten on the backside by an irate Micah.  Lepidoptera pulled herself free, focusing on her escape.  She exited the hole to see COVERED IN BEES, and more importantly, his blue berry.  With a mighty leap (for a tiny Bug Pokemon) she hurtled to the Combee, scraping COVERED IN BEES’ carapace with her tooth as she grabbed the berry in her mouth and bit down upon landing in the ball pit.  Chewing her mouthful, she instantly began to choke, spitting out pieces of mangled plastic.  She threw her false prize away and poked her head from the pit to see COVERED IN BEES tip forward with a wink, rolling her Oran Berry forward to catch it with her top right mouth.

Vermiculate Monsoon surveyed all of this, then nodded knowingly.  Now was his moment.  He jumped down from atop his ball of balls, then licked his tiny hand and held it up, testing the wind.  He backed up, gave a yell, and charged his ball-ball, headbutting it straight towards Garchomp.  The Weedle’s eyes widened as she turned to see the approaching projectile; they then closed as she braced herself for impact.  It hit her true, and she skidded in the balls, scrambling back to a relatively isolated area once she looked up to see the glaring eyes of the unnervingly still Deedle.  The referees blew their whistles to end the round. 

*End of Round 1*

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* 21%
*Energy:* 23%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Feeling accomplished.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Tackle @ Balls ~ String Shot @ Balls ~ Tackle @ Ball ball @ Garchomp

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot ()
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 23%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* . . . . .
*Status:* Storing energy (will unleash R2A1) [14%].
*Actions:* Uproar @ Vermiculate Monsoon ~ Bide ~ Bide

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 21%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Brandishing her stinger, anxious.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera ~ Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop

RespectTheBlade

Aldrin – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Floating absentmindedly.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* None

Grass King





Lepidoptera – Scatterbug () @ Metronome
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 21%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Wiggling her tooth to check for looseness.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Micah ~ Bug Bite @ COVERED IN BEES

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 27%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Unsure if he's safer inside or outside the hole.
*Status:* Burrowed inside the pit.
*Actions:* Burrow down ~ Chill ~ Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera

Lilycolo

Bumblethree – Combee ()
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 24%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Yelling insults to COVERED IN BEES.
*Status:* Burrowed inside the pit.
*Actions:* Go deep inside the pit ~ Sweet Scent ~ Swift

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 27%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Happy to still have her berry.
*Status:* Evasion -1.
*Actions:* pick up blue ball ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Kukai​
Arena Notes
~There is a large (about the diameter of a Combee) ball of plastic ball pit balls strung together with a String Shot lying on the surface of the ball pit near Garchomp.

Referee Notes
~Deedle Deedle Whoop hit the damage cap on action 1, from Lepidoptera’s Bug Bite.
~Bumblethree hit the damage cap on action 3 from COVERED IN BEES’s Bug Bite.
~COVERED IN BEES hit the damage cap on action 3 from Lepidoptera’s Bug Bite.
~Lepidoptera ate Deedle’s Oran Berry on action 1. COVERED IN BEES attempted to do that on action 2, but found no berry. Same with Garchomp on Action 3.
~COVERED IN BEES ate Bumblethree’s Oran Berry on action 3.
~Lepidoptera ate blue plastic on Action 3, and took 2% in recoil damage, which made it hit the damage cap.
~Bumblethree’s Swift only hit COVERED IN BEES on action 3, as Micah was burrowing and everyone else was a little too far away. And also COVERED IN BEES was right in the middle of the attack and took the full brunt of it.
~PM Commands to Superbird.


----------



## Eifie

omg. omg. (you forgot we all started at 30% health and energy, though; I'm not _that_ ridiculous... most of the time)

also the blue ball thing was so clever, I'm dying


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop some ass holy shit

a++

your redirection means nothing to me! It was all part of my plan! Mwahaha!


----------



## Meowth

this is a ridiculous clusterfuck and i love it


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> nobody is ever going to ref that fucking mess, you realise


----------



## Meowth

hush


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Waited half a year, _totally worth it._


----------



## Superbird

FYI I still haven't received commands from some of you, so this is a friendly warning that you have *48 hours to submit commands* if you're going to this round. Send them to me, not to The Omskivar.


----------



## Superbird

Okay, time's up for commands. Which I say right now because I'm about to start doing calculations.


----------



## Eifie

Okay, now that I've finally remembered how to give threadmin privileges, I've assigned them to Superbird and The Omskivar to hopefully make it easier for them to coordinate, since normally they can't edit each other's posts. I trust you two won't abuse them more than I abuse my mod powers... ehe.

But of course The Omskivar wouldn't do anything like that, he's too perfect and handsome to just run around editing people's posts all crazy


----------



## The Omskivar

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* 21%
*Energy:* 23%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Feeling accomplished.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Tackle @ Balls ~ String Shot @ Balls ~ Tackle @ Ball ball @ Garchomp

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot ()
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 23%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* . . . . .
*Status:* Storing energy (will unleash R2A1) [14%].
*Actions:* Uproar @ Vermiculate Monsoon ~ Bide ~ Bide

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 21%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Brandishing her stinger, anxious.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera ~ Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop

RespectTheBlade

Aldrin – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Floating absentmindedly.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* None

Grass King





Lepidoptera – Scatterbug () @ Metronome
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 21%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Wiggling her tooth to check for looseness.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Micah ~ Bug Bite @ COVERED IN BEES

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 27%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Unsure if he's safer inside or outside the hole.
*Status:* Burrowed inside the pit.
*Actions:* Burrow down ~ Chill ~ Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera

Lilycolo

Bumblethree – Combee ()
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 24%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Yelling insults to COVERED IN BEES.
*Status:* Burrowed inside the pit.
*Actions:* Go deep inside the pit ~ Sweet Scent ~ Swift

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee () @ Oran Berry
*Health:* 15% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 27%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Happy to still have her berry.
*Status:* Evasion -1.
*Actions:* pick up blue ball ~ Bug Bite @ Deedle Deedle Whoop ~ Bug Bite @ Kukai

*Round 2*​
Still stiff as a board, Deedle Deedle Whoop swept his icy gaze to each of his enemies’ faces.  The powdery ones.  The stingy one.  And his eyes looked between the buzzy ones, until they landed on one foe in particular.  Aldrin the Combee, floating lazily, almost as if she wasn’t there at all.  The yellow Pokemon’s six eyes stared forward at nothing, not a scratch on their angular vessel.

Until now.  Deedle leaned forward, carefully, deliberately, the energy inside him humming, reverberating within its carapace, until he was angled just so—and with an indescribable sound, he rocketed through the air, arcing ever so slightly downward to crash headfirst into Aldrin’s back.  The Combee cried out with three mouths as shock-white energy exploded in the air around the contact point, and the two Pokemon crashed into the ground on the edge of the ball pit.  Aldrin hopped around with only-mostly-responsive wings, her Oran Berry next to her on the ground.  As Deedle breathed, contented to lay on his side for a short while, Aldrin’s bottom and left heads finally reached the blue fruit, and together the three sisters rose again into the air, labored but able.  They resumed their silent staring.

COVERED IN BEES saw the other Combee eat her berry, and decided that with all the berrythieving going on, it was probably better not to be holding a berry.  The vigor replenished by her treat reassured her that this was the right idea, although the effect of this was diminished by VERY LOUD NOISES BEING GROUND INTO HER EAR-ANALOGUES by Bumblethree, who had seen her foe distracted when she peered from her hole.  Garchomp, standing reasonably close-by, scrunched her face, then dove into the ball pit.

Back on the surface, the Scatterbug playmates were getting a little bit closer, Micah latching onto Lepidoptera to give her another flesh wound with his face.  Lepidoptera cried out again, then wrenched herself free and wriggled away from Micah, while Vermiculate Monsoon watched on.  That looked _terrifying_; no way was he sticking around down here!  He looked at the ceiling and found a light fixture, then spat a few waving strands of sticky silk into the air.  Once enough of them had wrapped around it, Vermiculate Monsson yanked on them, sticking them together, then began to climb.  On his way up, he shook a loose powder from himself, coating his body in red bio-stuff.  Below, everyone turned their head to look at him.

COVERED IN BEES flapped her wings as fast as they will go, sending a visible soundwave whining towards the Scatterbug.  Having just reached the lamp, Vermiculate Monsoon held on tight as the noise threatened to throw him back down.  Bumblethree flew forward at that moment and spat her own sticky silk into the air, but her lack of natural practice failed her, and the silk instead drifted down in frays to coat the rest of the battlers.  In the pit, watching from between the balls, Garchomp chuckled to herself, then spewed forth a different sort of silk—thinner, yet more taut already, and of course with a jolt of electricity running through it.  The strand split into just a few more at the end, spreading just wide enough to ensnare Bumblethree with it, who gasped in surprise as Micha, who had merely scoffed at the high-climbing Monsoon,  jumped at Lepidoptera and bit her once more, this time hanging on despite her struggles until those struggles ceased.  Grass King sighed as he recalled the first casualty of the brawl.

Deedle searched the pit for a hint of brown.  They had all been distracted, but he had seen the web, and he knew that the pointy worm was the assailant—aha!  He leapt into the pit, grabbing Garchomp between segments with one hand and pummeling her face with the other.  Once the force of his jump had rolled them around a couple of times, he kicked off of his target, and his head broke the surface of the sea of balls.  Bumblethree dives into the pit herself, seeing the fight, but not without sending a chilling bluster of wind behind her.  Her wings made a sound like a theremin, and the attack seemed to bring a gray fog with it, that vanished as soon as it had left.  Micah and COVERED IN BEES shivered.  BEES made another harrowing noise, this time sending disruptive vibrations towards Micah, who whined and cowered.

Garchomp couldn’t see.  She had no idea if that Kricketot was coming back, or if he had even really gone—she was too far into the pit to tell which way was up.  Hearing an impact, and a rushing sound steadily growing louder, she panicked, squirming in the direction she assumed led to the surface, shooting another electric string at the noise.  She heard a muffled hum, and suddenly, the balls below her disappeared, replaced by a falling Combee finally coming to rest.  Garchomp’s little buggy heart raced, but as she looked over her foe, she saw no movement save the odd twitching wing.  Backing away, the Weedle wriggled upward until she found the battlefield.  She looked to the sky to see a shower of yellow, as Vermiculate Monsoon swung back and forth on the lamp, dusting a powdery spore over all of his foes.  Their muscles stiffened in reaction to the plantmatter.

Micah wormed his way carefully to Aldrin, whose flight pattern was still a bit shaky.  He knew the paralytic agent at play, and he knew his chances were best if he moved a little bit at a time.  Once he got close enough, he leapt at the Combee, feeling his body stiffen, but it was too late—he was already airborne.  He clung to the bottom of the right (Aldrin’s left) head, delivering a now very well-practiced bite.  Aldrin grunted, trying to fly through the pain, but submitted, drifting to the ground.  Micah crawled off of her as she was recalled, wiping his mouth.

Deedle Deedle Whoop swam over to the clump of stuck-together balls, inspecting it.  With the right angle, he could slap all of those apart in a plastic hailstorm.  He backed up to position himself, then delivered a sort of side-kick to a weak spot in the webbing, scattering pastel-colored plastic balls in every direction.  Though all tried, none could hope to escape the downpour unscathed—none except Vermiculate Monsoon, who laughed to himself upon his perch.

*End of Round 2*

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 15%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Feeling a little bit sorry for everyone down there getting hit with everything.
*Status:* Hanging from a Lamp.
*Actions:* String Shot (climb up) ~ Rage Powder ~ Stun Spore @ Everyone

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot ()
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 1%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Makin' it rain.
*Status:* Moderately Paralyzed. Tangled in String.
*Actions:* Unleash Bide @ Aldrin ~ Endeavor @ Garchomp ~ Ball Explosion @ Everyone 

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 11%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Completely spooked.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. *KOs:* 1
*Actions:* Dive into ball pit ~ Electroweb @ Bumblethree ~ Electroweb @ Bumblethree[/b]

RespectTheBlade

Aldrin – Combee ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 30%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Actions:* None

Grass King





Lepidoptera – Scatterbug () @ Metronome
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 21%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* None

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* 2%
*Energy:* 12%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Trying to get the taste of honey out of his mouth.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. Tangled by string (Speed -1). *KOs:* 2
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Lepidoptera x2 ~ Bug Bite @ Aldrin

Lilycolo

Bumblethree – Combee ()
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 11%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Get out and Bug Bite BEES ~ String Shot ERRYBODY N ERRYTHING ~ Keep the Strings Strong, Burrow, and Ominous Wind

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee ()
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 17%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Getting tired of Vermiculate Monsoon's antics.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. Tangled by String (Speed -1) Evasion -1.
*Actions:* Eat Berry ~ Bug Buzz @ Vermiculate Monsoon ~ Bug Buzz @ Micah​
Referee Notes
~Vermiculate Monsoon used Rage Powder on Action 2. This attracted the attacks of all pokémon capable of sending them up that high, but pokémon that wouldn’t have been able to reach went for their original targets instead before focusing on Vermiculate Monsoon.
~Lepidoptera was KO’ed on Action 2.
~As Bumblethree was under the ball pit when using Ominous Wind on action 3, the attack was rather localized and only hit the pokémon close to her for reduced damage.
~Bumblethree was knocked out by Garchomp’s Electroweb on Action 3. 
~Aldrin was knocked out by Micah’s Bug Bite on Action 3.
~PM Commands to Superbird again.


----------



## Eifie

lmao I can't believe this didn't get VM killed

also:



Eifie said:


> Okay, now that I've finally remembered how to give threadmin privileges, I've assigned them to Superbird and The Omskivar to hopefully make it easier for them to coordinate, since normally they can't edit each other's posts. I trust you two won't abuse them more than I abuse my mod powers... ehe.
> 
> But of course The Omskivar wouldn't do anything like that, he's too perfect and handsome to just run around editing people's posts all crazy


I said _more than I abuse my mod powers_, mind! are you saying the best I can do is a trivial stunt like that?!

Actually, no. My name shares four out of five letters with that of a wailmer. I have more important things to do, like see how far I can dive before my absurdly bouyant body forces me to the surface.


----------



## Superbird

I am missing commands from *I liek Squirtles/Scythers*, *Keldeo*, and *Sangfroidish*. You have about two days to submit them before I start doing calcs and your pokémon end up doing nothing.

wow shame Keldeo


----------



## Herbe

totodile why you gots to do this to me

Wow this was fun! good luck to everybody still alive!


----------



## Totodile

Lilycolo said:


> totodile why you gots to do this to me


Because it's fun :D


----------



## Herbe

if i had to make a prediction on who is going to win, i would say Totodile has the best chance rn. followed by eifie in a very close second


----------



## Totodile

lilycolo why you gots to do this to me


----------



## Eifie

Lilycolo said:


> if i had to make a prediction on who is going to win, i would say Totodile has the best chance rn. followed by eifie in a very close second


... only... second...?


----------



## Herbe

Challenge has been accepted, I see! :D <- was my end goal!


----------



## Eifie

actually I'm quite amused at VM's position right now because I've literally spent this entire brawl just fucking around. I used _Rage Powder_, of all things.


----------



## Superbird

*Round 3*

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 15%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Feeling accomplished.
*Status:* Hanging from a Lamp.
*Actions:* jump down and Tackle @ COVERED IN BEES ~ Tackle @ Garchomp ~ Tackle @ Garchomp

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot ()
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 1%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* . . . . .
*Status:* Moderately Paralyzed. Tangled in String.
*Actions:* Chill x2 ~ Uproar (2 actions)

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 11%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Brandishing her stinger, anxious.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. *KOs:* 1
*Actions:* Bug Bite @COVERED IN BEES ~ dive into ball pit ~ Chill[/b]

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* 2%
*Energy:* 12%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Unsure if he's safer inside or outside the hole.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. Tangled by string (Speed -1). *KOs:* 2
*Actions:* Tackle @ BEES / Garchomp / VM x3

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee ()
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 17%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Happy to still have her berry.
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed. Tangled by String (Speed -1) Evasion -1.
*Actions:* Ominous Wind / Die x3​
Still having himself a good chuckle, Vermiculate Monsoon basked for a moment in the warmth of the lamp. What an awesome, terrifying presence he must be to the tiny bugs that hustled around in the colorful ball pit. This had better end grandly. Monsoon picked a target and leaped from the lamp, leaving it swinging behind him, and at the end of his graceful dive _slammed_ into the unfortunate COVERED IN BEES. The little Combee shrieked at the violent hit; her little wings fluttered as hard as they could to keep her upright and her heart pounded with dread, but in the end, she collapsed into the heap of plastic balls, her wings stilling and her eyes closing as her trainer recalled her. 

A moment before Monsoon leaped, Garchomp shuddered a bit, rattling the needle on the end of her tail to psych herself up. Jaws parted with a hiss, she found BEES and launched herself at the fluttering Combee. Suddenly _Monsoon!_ In the blink of an eye BEES was gone, and Garchomp closed her tiny jaws on the Scatterbug instead. Both surprise and bitter tastes flooded her; she had expected to chomp down on a sweet honey taste, not this powdery, stringy bug! Lacking hands, Garchomp used her needle to wipe her mouth in disgust. 

Just then, _wham_ came Micah, crashing right into Garchomp. Both bugs tumbled down into the balls from the Scatterbug’s fierce tackle. Even though Micah was prepared for the impact, he took longer to scramble back up, weak and sticky-string-covered as he was. Meanwhile, Deedle stood still on top of a mound of blue and green balls on the other side of the arena, watching the high-speed tackles and bites with a detached gaze. Well, low-speed tackles, he supposed, because everyone was twitching with electric spores and covered in stringy goo and falling over in a ball pit, but it sure seemed fast from his tired eyes. For a moment, he closed them.  

The ball pit seemed to stand completely still for half a second (to the onlookers, it felt like two years). All bugs standing eyed one another suspiciously, breathing hard with quivering limbs, just waiting for _someone_ to make a move. At last the tension broke, and then a sudden, final buzz of energy stole over the pit. 

With a savage cry, Vermiculate Monsoon launched himself at Garchomp (_That’s_ for knocking awry his grand Tackle!) and Micah charged right into Vermiculate Monsoon (_That’s_ for the paralysis!) and Garchomp squealed in protest as the two bugs piled on top of her. Garchomp almost willingly closed her eyes and let go of her exhaustion as Monsoon’s head smacked hers; Monsoon felt a brief rush of pride as Garchomp stopped moving, and then stumbled over her as the force of Micah’s own Tackle finally brought the Scatterbug to his powdery knees. Micah, ears ringing and Life Orb throbbing, also got to feel a quick moment of satisfaction before collapsing onto the heap of bugs himself. Red flashes from three different directions swooped the tired bugs (finally) to their beds. 

It was all over in a single, desperate bugpile, and Deedle had missed the whole thing. He opened his eyes to see - he was the only bug left?! He… won?!

*End of Round 3*

Eifie





Vermiculate Monsoon – Scatterbug () @ Choice Band
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 9%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out! *KOs:* 2
*Actions:* Tackle @ COVERED IN BEES ~ Tackle @ Garchomp

I liek Squirtles

Deedle Deedle Whoop – Kricketot ()
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 11%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* . . . . .
*Status:* Moderately Paralyzed. Tangled in String. *KOs:* 1
*Actions:* Chill

Totodile

Garchomp – Weedle () @ Black Sludge
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 8%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug / Poison
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out! *KOs:* 1
*Actions:* Bug Bite @ Vermiculate Monsoon

Keldeo





Micah – Scatterbug () @ Life Orb
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 8%
*Ability:* Shield Dust
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Fainted. *KOs:* 3
*Actions:* Tackle @ Garchomp ~ Tackle @ Vermiculate Monsoon

Sangfroidish

COVERED IN BEES – Combee ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 17%
*Ability:* Honey Gather
*Type:* Bug / [Flying]
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* None​
Referee Notes
~Calcs by me (done basically two years ago, if it matters), written by Sandstone-Shadow. Credit where due.
~Vermiculate Monsoon’s tackle from the top of the room was strong enough to KO COVERED IN BEES.
~On action 1, Garchomp targeted Vermiculate Monsoon instead of BEES, as the latter was dead and the former was sitting where the latter used to be.
~On action 2, Vermiculate Monsoon KO’ed Garchomp with Tackle.
~Shortly thereafter, Micah knocked out Vermiculate Monsoon with his own Tackle.
~Micah then fainted from Life Orb recoil. I awarded the KO exp to the only one still standing, Deedle Deedle Whoop.
~GOOD. GAME. omg this was absolutely amazing, and I could not have asked for a better last round. Eifie in particular gets a shout-out for her command strings being wonderful.


----------



## Superbird

Following that up: I don't think anyone ever actually put this battle in the database, so rewards will have to be given out manually. The battle conditions stipulated that


			
				Additional Rules said:
			
		

> Everyone who participates gets to fully evolve afterwards


so I guess the proper way to handle this in the database is to give every participant 2 EXP/Happiness, except for the following:

~ Keldeo's *Micah* gets 4 EXP/Happiness
~ Eifie's *Vermiculate Monsoon* gets 3 EXP/Happiness

One of the mods will need to see to this.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> ~GOOD. GAME. omg this was absolutely amazing, and I could not have asked for a better last round. Eifie in particular gets a shout-out for her command strings being wonderful.


;;

Oh my god, I'm so happy to see my beautiful idea of almost 3 years ago finally come to such a perfect end. Thank you everyone!!! Thank you Zhorken and Superbird and Omskivar and Sandstone-Shadow for arranging things, and thank you everyone who participated in the bug brawl of my dreams!!!

edit:



> The ball pit seemed to stand completely still for half a second (to the onlookers, it felt like two years)


Best.


----------



## Keldeo

Wow, good game! This was such a fantastic battle, thank you to all the refs and battlers who made everything possible! :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Thanks everyone! Also...

_i won?!_ >:D

kricketot, my dear child... you are strong.


----------



## Negrek

Wow, congrats to everybody who saw this one through to the end! It must have been quite a ride.

The battle actually was entered into the database, and I adjusted the KOs to give the correct EXP, so after it gets approved you should have the correct prizes... Actually, far more prize money than warranted, since like half the participants ended up dropping before the first round despite being recorded in the DB, but I won't tell if you won't. ;)


----------

